# VHF AM Transmiter Esquema??



## erkosone (Jul 9, 2010)

Hola buenas, no consigo encontrar un circuito para montar que transmita sobre 100 mhz en Amplitud Modulada.

El motivo de montar este circuito es el de poder experimentar en la banda de VHF en AM, ya uqe existe muy poca informacion en la red sobre estos dispositivos me pregunto si se presenta algun problema a la hora de montar un artilugio asi?


----------



## joakiy (Jul 9, 2010)

Busca transmisores de TV, te servirán


----------



## erkosone (Jul 10, 2010)

Pues sigo buscando pero no encuentro lo que necesito, concretamente estoy buscando un emisor en AM de unos 100 Mhz, en realidad supongo que estudiando un poco mas conseguiré adaptar un transmisor FM a AM, por lo que estoy viendo se trata de crear la portadora, que eso ya lo tengo con un emisor de FM por ejemplo, y luego modular la etapa final de potencia con un trafo de audio en serie con la alimentación del transistor final, me equivoco? o es algo asi??


vamos que una emisora FM de 1 WATT FM 88-108, la cual, en su etapa final intelcalo un trafo de audio que soporte el consumo del transistor y ahi le meto la señal de un LM386 por ejemplo??


Anulo la señal de audio de entrada cortocircuitandola para evitar ruidos y asi mantengo la portadora inamobible, y luego modulo la tension de alimentacion de la etapa final??


Agradeceria un poco de información la verdad, estoy muy pez en AM.


----------



## joakiy (Jul 10, 2010)

El problema lo vas a encontrar precisamente en el ajuste de los transistores de potencia, los clásicos amplificadores en clase C distorsionan el audio.


----------



## erkosone (Jul 10, 2010)

Los transistores que dispongo son del tipo  2n5109 de 1 watt de salida, y he desharmado un viejo walky-talkie de CB  "27 Mhz", de los viejos viejos que tenia AM/FM y he consegido recuperar el trafo de modulacion de su etapa final de 2,5 watt, asi que supongo que con este trafo puedo aguantar el consumo de 1 watt en vhf que sera del orden de los 200 miliamperios..

Algun entendido de la materia podria postear un circuito simple de oscilador con este transistor o incluso con un bf199 antes de este para darle mas estabilidad al emisor y que se vea la conexion del trafo de modulación para AM?

Lo que estoy intentando montar realmente es un emisor  de vhf en AM, que funcione aproximadamente a una frecuencia de 120 Mhz.

Si nadie tiene algun circuito intentare diseñar yo uno propio y lo cuelgo para que le hecheis un vistazo haber si tiene algun fallo o inconveniente.


----------



## joakiy (Jul 10, 2010)

Pues toda la información que recopiles, por favor, la publicas, que esto es un tema que interesa


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Nov 23, 2010)

erkosone, segun lo que estuve viendo, podes lograrlo ingresando la modulacion por el emisor del transistor oscilador. ( en los transmisores fm, ese input esta localizado en la base de dicho transistor). Para darte una idea, este  esquema te sirve: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/txbc1/index.htm .
 El circuito mas simple y que mejores resultados te puede dar, es el transmisor de 4W fm que aparece aca: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/emisores-fm-sencillos-comparativa-10862/. A ese circuito adaptale el input de modulacion por el emisor del primer 2n2222. Y para lograr la frecuencia de 120 MHz reemplaza en inductor L1 por uno mas chico. 
Si estas pensando en armarlo para usar como emisora para aviacion, no te lo recomiendo, pues la emision original es en FM ancha y con la modificacion quedaria en AM ancha, y no es compatible con los equipos profesionales de aviacion, que son en AM estrecha, y son muy selectivos.


----------



## claudio230 (Nov 23, 2010)

tenes que buscar equipos en la banda aeronautica por lo menos en Argentina esos equipos transmiten entre los 114mhz hasta los 130mhz y transmiten en AM algun tx viejo de avion o algo asi


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Nov 23, 2010)

Claudio, la banda de radiofonia aeronautica se encuentra entre los 118.000 - 136.975 en todos los paises del  mundo. Entre 108 - 111.975 MHz encontras los localizadores de los ils, y entre 112 - 117.975 los sistemas vor.


----------



## claudio230 (Nov 23, 2010)

bien puede ser que no sea especificamente, como  las frecuencias que vos diste pero lo que yo le digo que los  tranceptores de banda aeronautica que van como vos decis de 118 a 136.975 transmiten en AM y eso le puede servir por que Erkosone busca en esas frecuencias y en AM


----------



## hj8bcb (Dic 7, 2010)

erkosone, si te sirve tengo unos planos de transmisores en la banda aeronautica,
son sencillos practicamente es un tx fm, solo que al transistor final se le hace variar el la alimentacion para que este module por amplitud.

si te sirven los planos, los scaneo y te los subo.

por otro lado estube leyendo de tus pruebas a cerca de amplificar la RF de un transmisor de coche, que publicaste es dias pasados y que  le sacabas 10 mW creo..

yo los utilizo tambien para lo mismo, pues me ahorro la fabricada del pll, y codificador estereo, y les he fabricado etapas, hasta sacarle 18W por lo pronto utilizando un transistor final 2sc1972  suena de perlas excelente estabilidad, claro depende de que modulador tengas... 

Tomare unas fotos y se las subo si te intereza.

Saludos.


----------



## fabian9013 (Dic 7, 2010)

A mi y a la comunidad creo que  si le interesaría un poco esos planos. A mi debido a que tengo una duda y una espinita que tengo que sacarme con el diseño de un transmisor AM, que no alcanzaba a modular sino que sumaban las señales 

Gracias si los puedes subir.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 8, 2010)

Un modulador de AM *suma* la señal de modulación a la amplitud de la portadora.


----------



## fabian9013 (Dic 9, 2010)

mmm nose eso fue lo que el profesor de fourier me dijo, ademas con la ftp del osciloscopio y del  analizador no se alcanzaba a ver la tipica imagen de una modulacion AM.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 9, 2010)

Si fueras tan amable de subir el circuito en el que no se nota la modulación de AM, probablemente sería más fácil analizar el porqué.


----------



## hj8bcb (Dic 9, 2010)

Buenas noches..

Mañana lo scaneo y lo subire, solo que he estado  de viaje. gracias, cuenten con ello.


----------



## fabian9013 (Dic 10, 2010)

Este mas o menos fué el esquema en el que me base para hacer mi modulador, no tengo los valores de los componentes debido a que fue el año pasado que lo hice y no tomé apuntes de ello. Mi profesor dice que es como si hubiera una señal de baja frecuencia sumada a ala señal de la portadora mas no una modulación. Ahí se aprecia un amplificador clase AB el cual modula el voltaje de alimentación del amplificador clase C, produciendose la modulación.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 10, 2010)

Si el esquema es tal cual, efectivamente está mal, ya que no va a aparecer ninguna modulación, el positivo de V3 debe ir a el colector de Q1.


----------



## fabian9013 (Dic 10, 2010)

mmm a no si lo que pasa es como recorte la foto de orcad no apareció o porque lo hice a la carrera, pero el amplificador AB si estaba conectado a la fuente. en el colector. Lo que yo nunca pude entender bien es que hace el condensador C2 que esta a tierra y esta conectado a la salida del amplificador Clase AB. Otra cosa que me genera duda es como debe polarizar el amplificador clase C?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 10, 2010)

Ok, pero aún así, si es que hay otra fuente que no aparece en el circuito, V3 entonces no debería existir. La alimentación de la potencia se toma de la salida del modulador.
C2 está puesto para evitar que algún remanente de RF vaya hacia el modulador y debe ser de un valor adecuado para ello siendo lo ideal la mínima capacidad que cumpla con el objetivo.
La polarización en un amplificador clase C es tal que el componente que amplifica (sea transistor, válvula, etc) solo conduce un período de la señal de excitación, o sea, sin señal, no tiene consumo. A tu circuito le falta una resistencia o inductor que va desde la base a GND.

PD: y a veces se utiliza una polarización negativa.


----------



## hj8bcb (Dic 11, 2010)

Amigos..  alli les comparto el plano del TX mas una somera explicacion.. espero puedan aclarar las  dudas.

Quedo atento..  saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 12, 2010)

A menos que tengas experiencia opino que ese transmisor es demasiado complejo (aunque a vuelo de pájaro se ve bien hecho)

Te propongo una alternativa: un oscilador con un cristal de 20Mhz en el 5to armonico (20*5=100Mhz) seguido de un amplificador clase A y rematas con un clase C con algun MRF modulado en el colector.

Saludos


----------



## hj8bcb (Dic 13, 2010)

Buenos dias.

El plano no es complicado, lo que pasa es que tiene multiples etapas de amplificacion de RF creo que transmite con 30 o 50W.   (no recuerdo exactamente las especificaciones del Q final.)

Si observamos bien el circuito,  el exitador y las etapas de potencia, descartando la ultima etapa, se trata de un transmisor de Frecuencia Modulada el cual trabaja en la AirBand  (banda Aerea) 118 a 136MHz nosotros podriamos convertir nuestro tx FM cualquiera que sea en AM aplicando el truco en la ultima etapa del TX, podriamos hacerlo con un TX de 1/2 W 1W, para que sea lo mas sencillo posible.

Por otro lado la etapa del Audio Driver es potente por que va a manejar 5 o 6 amperes que requiere el transistor final para operar a su  capacidad.  nosotros podemos hacerlo mas sencillo.

Saludos.


----------



## fabian9013 (Dic 13, 2010)

gracia por la gran  ayuda  @black-tiger1954. 
Lo que no pude entenderte es esta parte ". La alimentación de la potencia se toma de la salida del modulador."

Ahora otra cosita que me genera cierta duda es como puedo obtener la impedancia de salida del modulador, mi idea sería pasar el circuito a pequeña señal, pero me confunde es la parte del colector del amplificador clase C, debido a que los condensadores siempre los tomamos como circuito abierto y la bobina como corto circuito, como puedo obtener la impedancia de salida de ese modulador? Est es para hacer un acople de impedancia entre la antena y de ese modulador del cual puse imagen.


----------



## hj8bcb (Dic 13, 2010)

Buenas noches.

Colega Fabian,

Cuando uno cacharrea con RF como minimo debes tener un Wattimetro y una carga ficticia o fantasma (DummyLoad) de 50 Ohm para calibrar tus transmisores, a raiz de que los cables coaxiales para RF son de 50 Ohm, y de paso tendras que calibrar  tambien tu antena a 50 Ohm.

E aqui un link en el cual puedes ver como se hace una carga para simular la antena y no radiar mientras calibras.

http://asterion.almadark.com/2010/10/27/construccion-de-una-carga-fantasma

Iniciamente colocas el TX, el Wattimetro y la carga, enciendes el TX y calibras los condensadores variables hasta que le saques la mayor potencia al TX, teniendo en cuenta las caracteristicas  del Transistor. 
Terminada la calibracion sabras que tu TX colocara siempre la mayor potencia en 50 Ohm de impedancia, luego colocas la antena y la calibras hasta que tengas una ROE o SWR o Reflejada lo mas cercana a 1:1 o sea 50 Ohm que es lo mismo que tu carga.

Tambien si tienes un analizador como un MFJ 259  logras calibrar tanto impedancia como Reflejada o rechazo.

Tenga en  cuenta que :

una SWR de 1:1    =   50 Ohm
una SWR de 1:1,5 =   75 Ohm
una SWR de 2:1   =  100 Ohm o sea dos veces la impedancia de salida de tu TX y asi susesivamente, lo cual tu TX no va a trabajar bien por que lo haz calibrado a 50 Ohm.

Saludos.

Aqui les comparto un par de fotos de mis cacharreos.

Un pequeño TX en FM con  su fuente, se exitador  de un 1.5W y un lineal de 4W, el wattimetro Bird Thruline, la carga ficticia. y el frecuencimetro. SOAR FC-845. 

El transistor final es un 2sc1947.

Saludos..

EL frecuencimetro


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 14, 2010)

Quizás esto te ayude un poco más.
Uno de los adjuntos corresponde a la parte de RF y el otro al modulador.
La pata 2 del conector JP3 del modulador (la salida del amplificador de audio) va a la pata 1 conector JP2 de la sección de RF (alimentación del colector de la etapa de salida de RF).
A eso me refería con respecto a esto "La alimentación de la potencia se toma de la salida del modulador."
La impedancia de salida del modulador es muy baja, eso no debería preocuparte, lo que sí tenés que adaptar es la impedancia del colector del transistor de salida de RF a la impedancia de la carga o antena.
En el circuito que vos subiste, le falta en realidad esa adaptación, ya que lo que vos hiciste es poner un circuito LC en el colector el cual tiene una impedancia extremadamente alta a la frecuencia de trabajo. Fijate en la parte de RF que yo subí como hice para adaptar la impedancia de la antena al colector (C9, L6 y C10).


----------



## fabian9013 (Dic 14, 2010)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda y los comentarios, ahora en el archivo que tu  adjuntas la parte de RF veo que Q4 hace la parte de oscilador y después le sigue un amplificador en configuración emisor que hace de buffer para después ataca al ultimo amplificador el cual no se que configuración utilizas y la última adaptación veo que utilizas un filtro pasa bajas tipo pi, verdad.

por curiosidad, el conector P2 en el modulador a donde se conecta a algún monitor? y también que papel cumple el conector P1 en el esquema de RF.

Y para hj8bcb esta bien completo el esquema que pasaste, lo voy a examinar y estudiar. POr ahora estoy dedicado a terminar y diseñar mis herramientas de medicion como son el frecuenciometro que ya lo tengo caso listo en papel y me falta el watimetro con roe, para eso tengo estas vacaciones para leugo si dedicarme a los TX. me gusta diseñar y hacer mis herramientas. De paso no sabrán de algín link donde expliquen bien como puedo diseñar un oscilador colpistt pero con cristal he buscado y no he encontrado mas que solo esquema, estoy buscando cuales son las razones o como se diseña a partir de algunos requerimientos como la frecuencia de oscilación, la potencia entregada la carga, pues no creo que se trate solo de reemplazar la bobina por un cristal,  no importa el lenguaje.

Gracias por la informacion que me han pasado y a todo los que visiten el foro.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 14, 2010)

El esquema no está bien ordenado 
Te cuento, el oscilador es Q1, un BC547 (está diseñado para 3.5 MHz.). Luego efectivamente hay un "buffer", compuesto por Q4 y Q2 (BC547 y BC337) para aislar el oscilador de la etapa de potencia.
Q3 que es el amplificador de potencia está configurado en clase C, a través de L4, la tensión de la base es 0 volts (DC), y solo conduce en los picos positivos de más de 0.7 volts aproximadamente. Y luego como bien viste, hay un filtro pasabajos, que además se encarga de adaptar la impedancia del colector de Q3 a la de la antena.
P2 en el modulador está al solo efecto de poder ingresar al modulador con una señal de alto nivel o bajo, si están unidas las patas de P2 1 y 2, la señal pasa por IC1A y recibe una previa amplificación, ahora si la señal entra por los pines 2 y 3, deberá ser de mayor nivel (sería una entrada de auxiliar versus una de micrófono).
Todo el circuito es para hacer un transmisor QRP (de baja potencia) para un sobrino. La idea de JP1 en la etapa de RF es para controlar un receptor de conversión directa.

PD: en algún lugar del foro subí mi roímetro casero el cual me dio muy buenos resultados (pero no recuerdo donde fue). Si querés detalles constructivos, te los paso.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 14, 2010)

erkosone dijo:


> Hola buenas, no consigo encontrar un circuito para montar que transmita sobre 100 mhz en Amplitud Modulada.
> 
> El motivo de montar este circuito es el de poder experimentar en la banda de VHF en AM, ya uqe existe muy poca informacion en la red sobre estos dispositivos me pregunto si se presenta algun problema a la hora de montar un artilugio asi?



Te sugiero que bajes el Radio Amateur Handbuck. Hay ediciones completas para bajar en forma gratuita.

Saludos:


----------

